# A Canon AE-1 Program vs a Pentax K1000 vs a Olympus OM-10?



## alyssatan

I am a newbie to the world of film photography and I've had this unending discussion with my parents why. I am looking at eBay for these three different cameras and I've found great deals for them. I am just wondering (like a poll) which you think is the best? Rate it as GOOD - BETTER - BEST in different terms in photography. I am very willing to to learn from the basics from each of these 3 different cameras.

The Pentax: 1
The Olympus: 1


----------



## Mike_E

They're all three boxes with shutters.

Pick a lens group and then buy a box they'll fit.


----------



## timor

Hi.
How I see it in categories: 1 light meter - oly, AE1, K1K
                                    2 mechanical design - oly, canon, K1K
                                    3 lens availability - Canon and Pentax and the Oly
Oly kit looks impressive but I am afraid only one lens is from Olympus, the rest are cheap aftermarket. And I don't think it will go below $150. Oly OM10 will be the best for learning basics and then go advanced. I would also suggest, that you check your local Craigslist. Look also for Minolta X700, should be cheaper then Olympus, but it is very good camera, even more capable, then Oly OM10.


----------



## Gaerek

FD lenses are cheap and pretty easy to find for the AE-1. I don't know about the others. I had an AE-1 for years, and it's what I learned with. Great little camera.


----------



## dxqcanada

I prefer the Pentax or Olympus in terms of manual exposure usage.
If you are thinking Canon ... get an FTb, or F-1.

Olympus glass is excellent.


----------



## 3bayjunkie

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> I prefer the Pentax or Olympus in terms of manual exposure usage.
> If you are thinking Canon ... get an FTb, or F-1.
> 
> Olympus glass is excellent.



If youre thinking canon, which i would be, EOS 3. Best bang for your buck. About $200 and its a pro body. Eye controlled auto focus too!

weddings and portraits www.colbyjack.com


----------



## table1349

Best: Vintage Nikon F2A Photomic SLR Film Camera Black with DP 11 Viewfinder | eBay


----------



## wsetser

"Best" all depends what you want it to do. You've chosen three very different cameras. The OM-10 is aperture priority automatic only (unless you can find the manual adapter) and battery dependent. The K1000 is fully manual and mechanical, the battery just runs the meter. The AE-1 P is shutter priority, program (camera sets shutter speed and aperture), or manual and is also battery dependent.
You have to decide what features you need in a camera and make the decision from there.


----------



## dxqcanada

wsetser said:


> "The OM-10 is aperture priority automatic only (unless you can find the manual adapter)



Ah, I forgot about that ... scratch the OM-10 from the list ... find an OM-1T.


----------



## usayit

Honestly...  I think you can do better than all those choices listed if what you are looking for is a user camera.

My personal choice of those would be the K1000... of course I am biased.  I collect Pentax.  Its the most basic camera of the three and is the prototypical student camera.  

The best advice was the 2nd post...   Find the lenses that you want and buy the camera body that fits it.  They are all the same..  boxes with shutters.


Perhaps you want to stay away from "dead" mounts.... ones that have limited capabilities to take into digital.   Canon EOS for example has been around since '87.  There are lots of affordable lenses in that mount now... even though its considered "modern".   Lots of choices of film bodies too.



Its not totally clear what your intent.   To shoot film or to shoot film in a vintage mechanical camera.....


----------



## stlbob

HM box with shutters.Im an old romantic i find the old great 35mm's very sexy and a working piece of art.


----------

